# واخيرا وبعد طول انتظار: بعض المناهج الكاملة من بعض الجامعات الامريكية



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

المادة الاولى :
مبادئ الرصف الاسفلتي​ 
المحاضرات على صيغة PPT 
وهي مضغوطة ، تحتاج برنامج winrar لفتحها​ 
وشكرا​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/dipg1v5y/Ldsaees2s11ons.html​


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

المادة الثانية ::60:

هندسة المياه الجوفية 

وهذا رابط التحميل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/3jEyw5nr/qwaa21333wasszq.html​


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

المادة الثالثة 

مقدمة في هندسة الجيوتقنية (التربة)
:20:
رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/B1FSIwcK/les1ewswon223ds.html

MORE COMING SOON
http://www.4shared.com/file/3jEyw5nr/qwaa21333wasszq.html​


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

منهج جسور مع فيديو وامثلة وامتحانات ونوت حسابية

:20:

*ملفات الفيديو*

movie #1
http://www.mediafire.com/file/xkrdeohynintknm/Anchor Block.MPG

movie #2
http://www.mediafire.com/file/uw4gtdzzmi2clmq/BROOKLYN ( FULL ).MPG

movie #3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mnc4lygitymmtk1/Truss action.MPG

movie #4
http://www.mediafire.com/file/z0zaw0ww4m4otze/Tacoma narrow.MPG

movie #5
http://www.mediafire.com/file/igdldjnzm2tjyjt/Golden Gate (Full).MPG
 
*المحاضرات*

المجموعة الاولى

http://www.mediafire.com/file/omzt3ytkggitmow/New Folder.7z

المجموعة الثانية

http://www.mediafire.com/file/y51zztmmmydxmzm/New Folder.7z


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

ترقبوا المزيد بإذن الله​


----------



## engmans (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ehab-1984 (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يونيو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعض الوقت

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك ا لله فيك و أقترح على الإدارة ان تكو قسم لك تجمع كل مشاركاتك القيمة 
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي الفاضل واحنا كده مش هانلاحق علي تحميل الكتب والروائع دي - امال ها نقراها امتي :7:- بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## king of rap (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك ، بارك الله فيك ، 
شكلك كده واقع على كنز


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (9 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر وبانتظار باقي الروائع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (9 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

king of rap قال:


> شكرا لك ، بارك الله فيك ،
> شكلك كده واقع على كنز


 
No 
I am TA in the USA
Thanks


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (9 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> No
> I am TA in the USA
> Thanks


ما شاء الله عليك 
عرفت انك هناك من حساب ال 4 شيرد 
بس it شنو ما فهمتها
وياريت لو ترفع لنا مقررات الجامعات الامريكيه كامله من اولي الي اخر سنه


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك
> عرفت انك هناك من حساب ال 4 شيرد
> بس it شنو ما فهمتها
> وياريت لو ترفع لنا مقررات الجامعات الامريكيه كامله من اولي الي اخر سنه


 
معناها مساعد باحث


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (9 يونيو 2010)

طيب ممكن ترسل لينا هاردسك مليان مليان تيرا تيرتين " والطاء في السودان تنطق تاء احيانا" انا قاصد تيرات بتاعت هاردسك وكده؟
وممكن يتنسخ لكل الجامعات العربيه والطلاب اذا امكن فهل بالامكان ذلك ؟
حتي لو طريق اي بعثه ؟؟؟


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> طيب ممكن ترسل لينا هاردسك مليان مليان تيرا تيرتين " والطاء في السودان تنطق تاء احيانا" انا قاصد تيرات بتاعت هاردسك وكده؟
> وممكن يتنسخ لكل الجامعات العربيه والطلاب اذا امكن فهل بالامكان ذلك ؟
> حتي لو طريق اي بعثه ؟؟؟


 
Sorry 
I can't do that 
:87:


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور يا اخي الفاضل واحنا كده مش هانلاحق علي تحميل الكتب والروائع دي - امال ها نقراها امتي :7:- بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


 
لسا ما شفتش حاجه 

هههههههه :34:


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

ملاحظة مهمة جدا جدا 

هذه الملفات يقوم البروفسورات في امريكا الاستعانه بها لايصال المعلومة للطالب ، ولكن ،،،، الكتب لا غنى عنها ابدا ابدا . 
حيث يقوم الاستاذ بعد اعطاء هذه المعلومة بتحديد جزء معين من الكتاب لكي يقوم الطالب بقراءته وفهم وحل المسائل المتعلقة بهذه الجزء من المادة . 
حبيت ان اوضح هذه المعلومة لكي لا يفهم البعض ان هذه الشرائح تغطي كل شئ ، هيا فقط للتوضيح على الطالب ، 
اتمنى ان يتبع الدكاترة في عالمنا العربي نفس الطريقة ، لان هذه الطريقة تنمي عند الطالب خاصية البحث والتلخيص . وتنمي عنده صفة البحث عن المعلومة .

وشكرا 
m66666677


----------



## م.إسلام (9 يونيو 2010)

حضرتك قلت في مشاركتك الأولى إنها كتب مناهج دراسيه و ليست نقاط لكي يوصل بها الدكتور للطالب المعلومه و ع العموم إنت روعه


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> حضرتك قلت في مشاركتك الأولى إنها كتب مناهج دراسيه و ليست نقاط لكي يوصل بها الدكتور للطالب المعلومه و ع العموم إنت روعه



Yes it is 

they use this in the USA


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> حضرتك قلت في مشاركتك الأولى إنها كتب مناهج دراسيه و ليست نقاط لكي يوصل بها الدكتور للطالب المعلومه و ع العموم إنت روعه


 
I have not said that they are books
you said that 
:57:

هذه المناهج التي تدرس ،، لم اقل كتب ،،، الدكتور يعطي في كل محاضرة هذا الشرح وبعد ذلك كل المسؤليه على الطالب. مشكلتك انت اذا فهمت انها كتب ،، لم اقل انها كتب على الاطلاق ، قلت انها مناهج فقط

وهيا مناهج تدرس في احدى الجامعات الامريكية 

اذا لم تعجبكم اعلموني بذلك لكي لا اتعب نفسي ولا اضيع وقتي في تحميلها 
وشكرا


----------



## الموهوبة1 (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله ألف خير يا أخي


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (9 يونيو 2010)

يسلموا ايدك 
و الله من وراء القصد
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (9 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> i have not said that they are books
> you said that
> :57:
> 
> ...


جهدك مقدر ربنا يشفي الوالده 
وللعلم قراءة سورة الفاتحه فيها ما فيها من بركات
اما المناهج فالاسلوب الذي يدرس به في الجامعات العربيه يجب ان يقارن بالعالم حتي نتقدم
وطرفه دكتور في التربيه حبوا يغيروا المنهج في السودان وكانت بحوث وزيارات ميدانيه من اول زياره لدكتور رجع ما تم بحثه ولا مقارنته . لقي اطفال في مدرسه بريطانيه تقريبا بمستوي خريجين جامعات .
جارنا اتخرج من جامعه كمبيوتر وكرهنا الحاره جات قريبته من امريكا بعمر 10 سنوات عربي ما بتعرف بعد تعب قدر فهمها انه خريج كمبيوتر لقي اللغات الدرسها بتجيدها احسن منه 
وبالرغم من كده تلقي فينا من يدعي وللعلم مستواه قد يكون افضل من كثير من الخريجين من الدول العربيه . فالوضع واحد 
لذا مثل هذه المحاولات التي اعتقد انها لا تصدر الا من شخص قلبه علي قوميته وامته ومشكور عليها كما ارجو ان تجمع الكتب في هاردسك في جامعات عربيه وان تضم غيرها ليتم تبادلها بين الطلاب
والمهندسين 
رجاء


----------



## م.إسلام (9 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> i have not said that they are books
> you said that
> :57:
> 
> ...




هو إنت زعلت و لا إيه ياعم إنت , هي مناهج دي إيه مش كتب ؟؟ طالما النظام كدا هناك يبقى أنا فهمت غلط , , إنت مشفتش إني كتبت إنك روعه و لا إيه ؟؟ , ع العموم يا عم حقك عليا لو كنت زعلت


----------



## mbakir88 (9 يونيو 2010)

بدانا سلسله التحميل والاطلاع
ولكن على راي اخي محي ايمتا حنقدر نطلع على هالمعلومات كلها
عموما الف شكر اخي الغالي 
بارك الله فيك واستمر
تحياتي لك وللوالده وربنا يشفيها


----------



## مش لاقي (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله ك خير .


----------



## م وائل حسنى (9 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر وارجوا التكملة والف سلامة للوالدة وربنا يشفيها


----------



## ahmed kblo (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> المادة الثالثة
> 
> مقدمة في هندسة الجيوتقنية (التربة)
> :20:
> ...



تمت اضافة الروابط فى المشاركة الثالثة بالموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ag.nayel (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedkhairy (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك
محاضرات روعة
ف انتظار الباقى اخى الكريم


----------



## reda fouda (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> i have not said that they are books
> you said that
> :57:
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك من كل قلبي على كل مشاركة تبعثها في المنتدى فانا من المتبعين لكل مشاركاتك ، وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وشفى الله والديك.
بخصوص التعليم فقد تعودنا على التلقين والنسخ وعدم الانحراف قيد شعرة عما يتكلمه المحاضر في الجامعة ، واذا طلب بحث فالطريق اليه معروفة لدى نسبة من الطلاب التوجه لاقرب كشك جامعي وطلب بحث جاهز او الطلب في المنتديات عن ابحاث ؟؟.
لذلك يكون الطالب مشاركا في سبب تدني المستوى التعليمي في الجامعات ؟.
والذي يعزي النفس ما نجده من زيادة الاعداد المشاركة في المنتديات الهندسية وعلى رأسها واقولها بكل ثقة هذا المنتدى الرائع بكل ما يحويه من كنز للمعرفة الهندسة وكذلك مانتساب نخبة من مهندسي وطننا العربي في هذا المنتدى .
جزى الله القائمن على هذا المنتدى


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك من كل قلبي على كل مشاركة تبعثها في المنتدى فانا من المتبعين لكل مشاركاتك ، وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وشفى الله والديك.
> بخصوص التعليم فقد تعودنا على التلقين والنسخ وعدم الانحراف قيد شعرة عما يتكلمه المحاضر في الجامعة ، واذا طلب بحث فالطريق اليه معروفة لدى نسبة من الطلاب التوجه لاقرب كشك جامعي وطلب بحث جاهز او الطلب في المنتديات عن ابحاث ؟؟.
> لذلك يكون الطالب مشاركا في سبب تدني المستوى التعليمي في الجامعات ؟.
> ...




Thanks my brother

I believe that the change in education style will come very soon to all Arab countries


----------



## freemanghassan (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير

حياك الله أخي


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 يونيو 2010)

الأخ m66666677
first thanks a lot And always present or absence our duoa'a for your mother 
asking ALLAH to cure her from her disease

the problem in arab worl eduaction not the book either the courses 
it is the research and practical life experiences
which it is almost zero 
and as Mr.Hajawi said no one bother him self to do some researches 
and also our Profs. they don't care 99% 
I had my BSc . degree from Aleppo Univ. . and now working in 
arab Gulf and dealing with the international books codes ... believe me I did not find any deferent between the international books and Aleppo Univ. courses 
thanks & best regards 
Note : I wrote in English just in case you don't have Arabic key board

*or arabic windos enable version


----------



## m66666677 (11 يونيو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخ m66666677
> first thanks a lot and always present or absence our duoa'a for your mother
> asking allah to cure her from her disease
> 
> ...


 
شكرا اخي الكريم على مشاركتك ، انا في البيت الان والحمد لله استطيع الكتابة بالعربي
انا بصراحة مختلف معك 
انا متاكد كل التاكد انك لن تجد اي اختلاف بين الكتب التي درستها او المناهج التي تم تدريسها في جامعة حلب وبين الكتب العالمية ، لانها اصلا عبارة عن ترجمة حرفية للكتب الاجنبية ، ولكن المشكلة ان طريقة التدريس في الجامعات العربية وطريقة تعاطي الدكاترة مع الجزء العملي من المادة هو المشكلة . 

ساسألك بعض الاسئلة : 
1) هل يسمح للطلبة بالعمل في المعامل حتى ساعات الصباح ؟
2) هل يسمح للطلبة الدخول الى المعامل متى شاءوا من غير اي قيد ؟
3) اذا احتاج الطالب جهاز لاجراء تجربة معينة وهذا الجهاز مكلف جدا( مثلا مئة الف دولار، كجهاز اختبار التربة الثلاثي ذات العينة المجوفة من الداخل Triaxial apparatus) ؟ هل تقدر الجامعة ان توفر له هذا الجهاز ؟

كل الاسئلة السابقة اجابتها نعم في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، 
يا اخي ، اينما وجد المال وجد العلم. وطالما لا يوجد اي دعم من الحكومات لمراكز البحوث ، ستضل جامعاتنا في هذا المستوى مع الاسف . 

لا اعتقد فقط ما ينقصنا فقط هو الخبرة العملية كما تفضلت . ما ينقصنا الكثير والكثير. 

اذا قرأت التاريخ ، ستجد ان الدولة العباسية كانت مخصصة جزء كبير من المال لخدمة العلم والعلماء في ذلك العصر ، تماما كما تفعل امريكا اليوم مع مراكز البحوث. 

وربنا يستر :18:


----------



## جلال الله (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل ووفقك الله وحفظ لك والدتك


----------



## struct-eng (11 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## سيف الهواري (14 يونيو 2010)

بوركت يا اخي


----------



## mbakir88 (14 يونيو 2010)

ساسألك بعض الاسئلة : 
1) هل يسمح للطلبة بالعمل في المعامل حتى ساعات الصباح ؟
2) هل يسمح للطلبة الدخول الى المعامل متى شاءوا من غير اي قيد ؟
3) اذا احتاج الطالب جهاز لاجراء تجربة معينة وهذا الجهاز مكلف جدا( مثلا مئة الف دولار، كجهاز اختبار التربة الثلاثي ذات العينة المجوفة من الداخل Triaxial apparatus) ؟ هل تقدر الجامعة ان توفر له هذا الجهاز ؟


اخي العزيز كلامك صحيح للاسف 
اذكر عندما كنا بمرحله الدراسه بجامعه حلب
عندما ندخل المختبر هيدروليك ولا تربه ولا حتى كيمياء تبع السنه الاولى
الله وكيلك كانه داخل مفاعل نووي ممنوع اللمس مممنوع احتى الاسئله الزايده
يعني فضولك العلمي لازم ترميه وراء ضهرك
وتوتكل على الله
لا يوجد اي اهتمام بالناحيه العمليه للاسف
اما النظريه للامانه جيده ومافيها تقصير
وربنا يعينا


----------



## حامد الجمال (15 يونيو 2010)

(كل الاسئلة السابقة اجابتها نعم في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، 
يا اخي ، اينما وجد المال وجد العلم. وطالما لا يوجد اي دعم من الحكومات لمراكز البحوث ، ستضل جامعاتنا في هذا المستوى مع الاسف . 

لا اعتقد فقط ما ينقصنا فقط هو الخبرة العملية كما تفضلت . ما ينقصنا الكثير والكثير. 

اذا قرأت التاريخ ، ستجد ان الدولة العباسية كانت مخصصة جزء كبير من المال لخدمة العلم والعلماء في ذلك العصر ، تماما كما تفعل امريكا اليوم مع مراكز البحوث. 

وربنا يستر )

انا اقتبست بطريقتى
ربنا معاك يا اخى
و فعلا ربنا يستر
نهرو قال لمنتقدية (اننا دولة فقيرة جدا بحيث لا نستطيع الأستغناء عن الإنفاق على البحث العلمى)


----------



## m66666677 (15 يونيو 2010)

mbakir88 قال:


> ساسألك بعض الاسئلة :
> 1) هل يسمح للطلبة بالعمل في المعامل حتى ساعات الصباح ؟
> 2) هل يسمح للطلبة الدخول الى المعامل متى شاءوا من غير اي قيد ؟
> 3) اذا احتاج الطالب جهاز لاجراء تجربة معينة وهذا الجهاز مكلف جدا( مثلا مئة الف دولار، كجهاز اختبار التربة الثلاثي ذات العينة المجوفة من الداخل Triaxial apparatus) ؟ هل تقدر الجامعة ان توفر له هذا الجهاز ؟
> ...




That's why we are still behind all the nations
I hate this system in all Arab countries


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (17 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم على مشاركتك ، انا في البيت الان والحمد لله استطيع الكتابة بالعربي
> انا بصراحة مختلف معك
> انا متاكد كل التاكد انك لن تجد اي اختلاف بين الكتب التي درستها او المناهج التي تم تدريسها في جامعة حلب وبين الكتب العالمية ، لانها اصلا عبارة عن ترجمة حرفية للكتب الاجنبية ، ولكن المشكلة ان طريقة التدريس في الجامعات العربية وطريقة تعاطي الدكاترة مع الجزء العملي من المادة هو المشكلة .
> 
> ...



الاخ العزيز هناك ما هو أسوأ من الدخول للمخابر أيضا ألا و هو سوء أخلاقيات بعض الدكاترة 
و للأسف حولوا شهاداتهم و مناصبهم و استغلوا الطلبة مع الأسف الشديد . 

و أتفق معك بموضوع البحوث و قد التقيت بدكتور أميركي في إحدى جامعات الخليج . و دار حوار 
حول التعليم و البحث . فقال لي مع الأسف لديكم الإمكانات التى ترقى بكم و أهم شيء ( كما ذكرت المال ) و العقليات العلمية التي لدى بعض الدكاترة و من بيدهم القرار . و ذكر لي مثال . وهو دكتور بالإدارة 
قال تقدم أحد مدراء الشركات بطلب إلى الجامعة لمتابعة رسالة المجاستير و هو عمره يزيد عن الخمسين و أتحدث هنا بلسان الدكتور و حسب مقابلتي معه صدقني يفوقنا خبرة و علما و برأي أن الجامعة ستستفيد من خبرته العملية ( لا زال حديث الدكتور ) و لكن مع الأسف قوبل طلبه بالرفض 
لأن معدله أثناء التخرج منذ خمس و عشرين عام كان مقبول هذا ما يسيء إلى التعليم و هذا ما يجعل العلم لديكم متأخر و قال لو أن هذا الشخص في أميركا لنظرت الجامعة إلى سيرته المهنية و رأت ماذا 
سيقدم من خلال بحثه و بغض النظر عن أي شيء آخر . انتهى تعليق الدكتور .

هذا حال جامعا تنا معدلك يقيمك لا عملك و لا علمك و إن طورت نفسك بعد التخرج .

نسأل الله أن تتغير هذه الأمور و ننظر بعقلية العاقل و المحب لتطور لأمته و تقدمها.

و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمدعلاء (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على موضوعك الرائع وشفا الله وعفا عن الوالدة
كنت اتمنى يا اخى ان تزودنى بأى شئ عن تصميم الخرسانه بأسلوب الجامعات الامريكيه علشان انا شغال مع دكتور بيصمم بالكود الامريكى وكنت عاوز اجاريه فى علمه وافهمه بسهوله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (17 يونيو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> الاخ العزيز هناك ما هو أسوأ من الدخول للمخابر أيضا ألا و هو سوء أخلاقيات بعض الدكاترة
> و للأسف حولوا شهاداتهم و مناصبهم و استغلوا الطلبة مع الأسف الشديد .
> 
> و أتفق معك بموضوع البحوث و قد التقيت بدكتور أميركي في إحدى جامعات الخليج . و دار حوار
> ...


 
سبحان الله ، هذا حدث مع صديق لي هنا . معدلة ضعيف جدا ، ولكن تم قبوله بالرغم من ذلك لاسباب الخبرة والعمل الذي قام به مع بعض الشركات . 

الله يستر ،


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (17 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> سبحان الله ، هذا حدث مع صديق لي هنا . معدلة ضعيف جدا ، ولكن تم قبوله بالرغم من ذلك لاسباب الخبرة والعمل الذي قام به مع بعض الشركات .
> 
> الله يستر ،



أشكرك أخ الكريم فهذا تأكيد ملموس من حضرتك على ما دار بين و بين الدكتور الأميركي 
نتمنى من الجامعات العربية أن تنهج هذا النهج. 
و تحياتي لك مع الدعاء بالشفاء للوالدة عافاه الله و التوفيق لك
بارك الله بك لما تقدمه في هذا المنتدى .


----------



## m66666677 (17 يونيو 2010)

More coming soon


----------



## شاب على الطريق (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خبرا 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخينا االعزيز وياريت المزيد


----------



## يونس الدايمي (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكوريين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وارجو تزويدي بالمناهج الخاصة بالدراسات العليا باختصاص تكنولوجيا الخرسانة


----------



## m66666677 (20 يونيو 2010)

المزيد قادم باذن الله 
ولكن المطلوب الصبر ، انا اعمل على فك الحماية من المصدر 
وشكرا


----------



## م.إسلام (24 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> المزيد قادم باذن الله
> ولكن المطلوب الصبر ، انا اعمل على فك الحماية من المصدر
> وشكرا



ممكن يا ريس لو عندك كتب أو مؤلفات في الساب او الإيتابس أو السيف ترفعها و أكيد في الولايات المتحده ناس ليها كتب في الكلام ده , أرجو الرد , و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## osamanouri (26 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## ST.ENG (26 يونيو 2010)

thank you alot


----------



## العبقرية (28 يونيو 2010)

اخى المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا: مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا عليه جارى التحميل والاطلاع 
ثانيا كيف حال الوالدة ارجو ان يكون الله منً عليها بالشفاء 
اللهم اشف والدته ووالدتى وامهات المسلمين جميعا واطل اعمارهن واحسن خواتيمهن واجعلهن فى اعلى عليين اللهم امين


----------



## m66666677 (28 يونيو 2010)

العبقرية قال:


> اخى المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا: مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا عليه جارى التحميل والاطلاع
> ثانيا كيف حال الوالدة ارجو ان يكون الله منً عليها بالشفاء
> اللهم اشف والدته ووالدتى وامهات المسلمين جميعا واطل اعمارهن واحسن خواتيمهن واجعلهن فى اعلى عليين اللهم امين


 
شكرا جزيلا 
ما زالت مريضة جدا 
شكرا


----------



## memoam (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (28 يونيو 2010)

بانتظار المزيد


----------



## نادر هاش (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (28 يونيو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا ياخىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## احمدعليوة (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ارشد عماد (3 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر الف شكر


----------



## ابودرويش (3 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة الخير انا خريج جديد ومشروعي كان مية مش انشائي وحابة اقوي نفسي بالانشائي بس كيف مش عارف


----------



## محمودالدماسي (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ليث النعيمي (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد*

مشكور على هذه المناهج ان شاء الله نستفاد منها


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المواد القيمة


----------



## زياد الريالي (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
نرجو رفع بقية المحاضرات وشكرا 
نحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## Vampoor (8 يوليو 2010)

جزك الله كل خير


----------



## mss_70 (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكي يا باشمهندس وجاي التحميل


----------



## hassanaki (14 يوليو 2010)

نعجز عن ايجاد كلمات وعبارات الشكر التي تستحقهااو تقدرك حق قدرك
ممكن كتب في الصرف الصحي
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## en_maher (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ع. (14 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## m66666677 (15 يوليو 2010)

*منهج جسور مع فيديو وامثلة وامتحانات ونوت حسابية*

منهج جسور مع فيديو وامثلة وامتحانات ونوت حسابية

:20:

*ملفات الفيديو*

movie #1
http://www.mediafire.com/file/xkrdeohynintknm/Anchor Block.MPG

movie #2
http://www.mediafire.com/file/uw4gtdzzmi2clmq/BROOKLYN ( FULL ).MPG

movie #3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mnc4lygitymmtk1/Truss action.MPG

movie #4
http://www.mediafire.com/file/z0zaw0ww4m4otze/Tacoma narrow.MPG

movie #5
http://www.mediafire.com/file/igdldjnzm2tjyjt/Golden Gate (Full).MPG
 
*المحاضرات*

المجموعة الاولى

http://www.mediafire.com/file/omzt3ytkggitmow/New Folder.7z

المجموعة الثانية

http://www.mediafire.com/file/y51zztmmmydxmzm/New Folder.7z
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> منهج جسور مع فيديو وامثلة وامتحانات ونوت حسابية
> 
> :20:
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ثرى ايه (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.البحار (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخي أرجو منك أن تزودنا بمنهج تصميم الخزانات ضروووووووووووووري جدا
أرجو أن تستعجل لنا ,,,,,,,,,,
واسال الله بأن يعطيك مما تتمنى


----------



## m66666677 (18 يوليو 2010)

م.البحار قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياأخي أرجو منك أن تزودنا بمنهج تصميم الخزانات ضروووووووووووووري جدا
> أرجو أن تستعجل لنا ,,,,,,,,,,
> واسال الله بأن يعطيك مما تتمنى



I will try to get that


----------



## فادى ميخائيل (18 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى اوى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمددهب (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## m66666677 (18 يوليو 2010)

محمددهب قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
شكرا لردكم ومروركم


----------



## HHM (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aeng (20 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على مجهودك
والله يشفيلك والدتك


----------



## deyaa dood (20 يوليو 2010)

اسال الله ان يغفر لك وان يعفو عنك وان يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## نبيل طالب حسين (20 يوليو 2010)

ممكن احصل على كتب في التصميم


----------



## lamia nawel (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم . اريد طرح سؤال حول مهنة الهندسة المعمارية , و هل هي مناسبة للنساء بصفة عامة ارجوكم الرد بسرعة


----------



## m66666677 (20 يوليو 2010)

lamia nawel قال:


> السلام عليكم . اريد طرح سؤال حول مهنة الهندسة المعمارية , و هل هي مناسبة للنساء بصفة عامة ارجوكم الرد بسرعة



yes , it is
but the question here is: 
do you like this area

????????????


----------



## شرف الديلمي (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسهاني (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا
:77::77:


----------



## ST.ENG (23 يوليو 2010)

thanks again


----------



## m66666677 (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لردكم ومروركم 

ترقبوا المزيد باذن الله


----------



## amira maher (23 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## مهندس بيئة (25 يوليو 2010)

بعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------



## م.ريحان (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
الله صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد بقدر حبك فيه وزدنا يا لله حبا فيه وعافينا ياربنا بحبه مما نحن فيه


----------



## سهيل البابلي (26 يوليو 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## ارشد عماد (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك نتمنى المزيد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط لحين معاودة نشاطه مرة اخرى

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة , محاضرات ‏(




1 2 3 4)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.بوليانا (29 يوليو 2010)

جميل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد اليوسف (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (12 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (13 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً جزيلاً*​


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 مارس 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

*راااااائع جدا يا ريت مناهج التصميم للمنشات الخرسانية والمعدنية ان توفرت وان كانت هناك دراسات عن التنفيذ الانشائى وشكرا لك :30:*


----------



## beginner engineer (7 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## jak88 (14 يونيو 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## m66666677 (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## اياد الحمداني (15 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الباقة المنوعة 
ممكن حضرتك تقولنا الموقع الخاص بهذه المحاضرات


----------

